# R.I.P. Hatchling Corn Number 2



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Just been to check on hatchling number 2, he'd had a really bad shed so I kept him off sale. Julia had offered some suggestions via MSN to get the skin off him and it was almost completely off but he looked lethargic last night and checked on him earlier and he had passed away over night  I think he may have had an underlying problem.

Here he is:










R.I.P. Little fella


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

So sad nice looking snake aswell r.i.p


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

poor little thing, sometimes nature is against u
RIP little one


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys !!! Means alot that you replied !!!


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

no worries:smile:
I have lost two of my snakes in as many monthsso know what its like


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww poor little Corn  R.I.P Little One


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Awwwwww im sorry for your loss- r.i.p little corn


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

aww im sorry to hear this Tony xx 

sleep well lilguy x


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just don't understand it, all hatchlings from last years mating are fine (I still see a lot of them) and all other from this clutch are fine, I bred the same pair in the same way as last year, why just the one hatchling?


----------



## lilman (Sep 19, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> Just been to check on hatchling number 2, he'd had a really bad shed so I kept him off sale. Julia had offered some suggestions via MSN to get the skin off him and it was almost completely off but he looked lethargic last night and checked on him earlier and he had passed away over night  I think he may have had an underlying problem.
> 
> Here he is:
> 
> ...


r.i.p m8


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

so sorry Tony 

sometimes they were never ment to be


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

:| r.i.p


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awww R.I.P


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

R.I.P little fella


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

R.I.P little guy


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> Thanks guys, I just don't understand it, all hatchlings from last years mating are fine (I still see a lot of them) and all other from this clutch are fine, I bred the same pair in the same way as last year, why just the one hatchling?


 
dont feel bad tony its nothing you did or didnt do its just one of those things, its a great shame, life is a bitch sometimes poor mite xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah man thats a real shame tony... hope the rest are ok in the long term mate


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.i.p


----------

